# Comcast Moving Channels to IPTV



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

I am a Comcast customer and I was having issues with being able to receive some channels on my TiVo DVRs but was able to receive them on my XG2 cable box. I contacted support via @ComcastCares PM on Twitter. The agent there tried several things that didn't work so they escalated the issue to tier-2 CableCARD support.

I received a call today (11-22) from a tier-2 CableCARD support agent. The reason I couldn't receive the channels on the TiVos is because Comcast is moving some channels to IPTV and I would have to use their X1 cable box or stream device, stream via the Xfinity stream app, or online via the web. I asked if he could email me a list of the channels that, so far, have been moved to IPTV. He emailed me the list. I also asked him about CableCARD and TiVo support moving forward and he said that part of the court settlement between Comcast and TiVo was supporting TiVo and CableCARDS until 2031. I am hoping that Comcast CableCARD users will receive formal notification regarding the TiVo support and Comcast moving channels to IPTV.

Here's the list of channels that, so far, that have been moved to IPTV (some are still available for viewing on TiVo in my market in Nashville at the moment):

Afro HD
Aspire TV HD
Band International HD
BET HER HD
BBC World News HD
Black News Channel HD
C-SPAN HD
CLEO HD
Comedy.TV HD
Cooking Channel HD
CTC
Discovery Family HD
DIY Network HD
FOX Sports 2 HD
FOX Deportes HD
Galavisión HD
Hallmark Drama SD and HD
i24NEWS HD
Jewelry TV HD
JusticeCentral.TV HD
MTV2 HD
NDTV 24x7
Newsmax TV HD
Nick 2 HD
Nick Jr. HD
Nick Toons HD
NTV America
Ovation HD
Pac-12 National HD
Pac-12 Regional HD
POP TV HD
QVC2 HD and SD
QVC3 HD and SD
Rai Italia HD
Recipe.TV HD
Revolt HD
RTR-Planeta
Rossiya 24
SEC Overflow HD
Smithsonian HD
Sundance HD and SD
Teen Nick HD
The Filipino Channel (TFC)
TUDN HD
TV Asia HD
TV JAPAN HD
TV5MONDE HD
Universo HD (formerly NBC Universo) (E&W)
Univision HD
UniMás HD
WGN America HD
Willow TV HD
Zee TV HD
Z Living HD
Zona Fútbol HD and SD


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You might want to put your location as there are channels on your list I can still tune. Though there are others I can’t.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

That’s great news about cable card support if true.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

It would really help others if you told us which (where) system you're on, as lineups re: IPTV have varied from different Comcast systems/regions. As has been noted in other threads, most other systems still have at least some of these channels you listed, as STILL being available in QAM - for example, our systems in IL still offer WGN-A HD, Cooking HD, CSPAN HD, DIY HD & Sundance (SD) in QAM to this day.

That being said, it should be noted that most of the channels you've listed, were not "moved" to IPTV...but rather when they (very recently) added HD versions of most of these existing (SD) channels, they were added as IP-only; the SD versions continue to be available in QAM.
As has also been mentioned...it doesn't mean there, in fact, won't be other (existing) channels moving to IPTV...particularly (HD) channels in higher package tiers.
BUT as an exception to "all new channels being put on IP-only"...when Comcast recently added Marquee Network, they added BOTH SD & HD feeds in QAM, likely due to it being on all packages above limited basic & needing to be viewable on legacy/DTA boxes, per their carriage agreement.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

I am still getting these on my TIVOs in South Florida, at least I am for now. Hoping they don't start moving them here. I only use TIVOs I do not care for the XI UI. If they start moving channels I watch to IPTV here in my area is when I drop the video service and move to internet-only service. But it's not a concern here yet, so all good.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

alleybj said:


> That's great news about cable card support if true.


Big, if true. @NashGuy have you read this anywhere?


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

morac said:


> You might want to put your location as there are channels on your list I can still tune. Though there are others I can't.


Thanks for the suggestion. I edited the post. I can still receive some of the channels as well.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

dishrich said:


> It would really help others if you told us which (where) system you're on, as lineups re: IPTV have varied from different Comcast systems/regions. As has been noted in other threads, most other systems still have at least some of these channels you listed, as STILL being available in QAM - for example, our systems in IL still offer WGN-A HD, Cooking HD, CSPAN HD, DIY HD & Sundance (SD) in QAM to this day.
> 
> That being said, it should be noted that most of the channels you've listed, were not "moved" to IPTV...but rather when they (very recently) added HD versions of most of these existing (SD) channels, they were added as IP-only; the SD versions continue to be available in QAM.
> As has also been mentioned...it doesn't mean there, in fact, won't be other (existing) channels moving to IPTV...particularly (HD) channels in higher package tiers.
> BUT as an exception to "all new channels being put on IP-only"...when Comcast recently added Marquee Network, they added BOTH SD & HD feeds in QAM, likely due to it being on all packages above limited basic & needing to be viewable on legacy/DTA boxes, per their carriage agreement.


I added my market (Nashville) in the original post. I can still receive some on the list on my TiVos.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

ITGrouch said:


> I also asked him about CableCARD and TiVo support moving forward and he said that part of the court settlement between Comcast and TiVo was supporting TiVo and CableCARDS until 2031. I am hoping that Comcast CableCARD users will receive formal notification regarding the TiVo support and Comcast moving channels to IPTV.


What I hear from that statement is that it means that Comcast has agreed that as long as they deliver content via linear QAM that they will do so in a way that supports CableCARD usage. Which is exactly what the FCC stated that they expected when they dropped the CableCARD mandates. Such an agreement says nothing about whether any specific content is delivered via linear QAM or IPTV. So, in essence, same as before.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

“The companies signed a 15-year licensing program for pay TV, dating to the expiration of their prior agreement, that supports Xperi’s core pay-TV licensing program revenue through early 2031, said CEO Jon Kirchner on a Q3 call Monday.”

the 2031 date is the end of the licensing revenue agreement between the 2 companies and the 15 years is retroactive to 2016 when the previous agreement betweeen TiVo and Comcast expired.

It looks like it has nothing to do with cable card support. I can see cc support lasting a few years yet but not 10 years. That was a red flag to me. The other red flag was the source was customer service. Nevermind that some cable companies are already moving channels to IP. A 3rd red flag.

btw I discovered today that my cable company Midco (partly owned by Comcast) has a Midco IPTV service in a town 4 hrs away but not in my town yet. It does look like, ok it is a TiVo Androidtv solution. Peanut shaped remote and TiVo guy give it away. They also have started laying fiber internet in some small towns with up/down speeds up to 5gbps.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

CommunityMember said:


> What I hear from that statement is that it means that Comcast has agreed that as long as they deliver content via linear QAM that they will do so in a way that supports CableCARD usage. Which is exactly what the FCC stated that they expected when they dropped the CableCARD mandates. Such an agreement says nothing about whether any specific content is delivered via linear QAM or IPTV. So, in essence, same as before.


I think your interpretation is, unfortunately, spot-on.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dishrich said:


> That being said, it should be noted that most of the channels you've listed, were not "moved" to IPTV...but rather when they (very recently) added HD versions of most of these existing (SD) channels, they were added as IP-only; the SD versions continue to be available in QAM.


When I went through the list, I actually found most, but not all, of the channels on the list in my area had been "moved" to IPTV as I used to get them and no longer do. They happen to be channels I do not watch, so I hadn't noticed.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

trip1eX said:


> btw I discovered today that my cable company Midco (partly owned by Comcast) has a Midco IPTV service in a town 4 hrs away but not in my town yet. It does look like, ok it is a TiVo Androidtv solution.


TiVo's STBs for MSOs can take advantage of the Operator Tier Android TV service, and (at least for recent devices) Android TV is an option for MSOs rather than the classic UI on the devices they deploy. Running Android TV opens up a wide range of potential future apps if the MSO so chooses to enable them for their customers (and reportedly some have done so). However, the Operator Tier is not available to consumer Android TV devices.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

morac said:


> When I went through the list, I actually found most, but not all, of the channels on the list in my area had been "moved" to IPTV as I used to get them and no longer do. They happen to be channels I do not watch, so I hadn't noticed.


And at this point that is to be mostly expected due to the simple economics of bandwidth with (linear QAM) broadcast vs (IPTV) unicast with the current node densities and expected viewership for each channel. It should be noted that Comcast will make market specific choices (using the original posted list as an example, we know the the Pac12 channel is linear QAM in the markets where those teams are located, and IPTV in others).


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

ITGrouch said:


> I am hoping that Comcast CableCARD users will receive formal notification regarding the TiVo support and Comcast moving channels to IPTV.


Typically you have been notified, but you have to actually read the entire bill, including the small print on some further page (the pages almost no one ever reads) that includes additional information and upcoming changes. Comcast has used words such as "IP" or "Compatible equipment required" in every case for every channel that has been moved in my market (sometimes many many months before the change), although as I recall the exact wording has been modified over time, presumably due to feedback.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Found this in the Additional Information section of my 11/17/2018 Comcast Bill:


> Beginning December 18, 2018, Newsmax HD IP will be added to (channels 792 & 1115) in Digital Starter and Xfinity Instant TV Sports & News. i24News HD IP (channels 298 & 1118) & ZeeLiving HD IP (channels 299 & 1495) will be added to Digital Preferred. Only customers with compatible equipment will be able to view these channels.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Will TiVo ever support IPTV?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

vbphil said:


> Will TiVo ever support IPTV?


It's unlikely. Tivo and Comcast were working on a solution a number of years ago, but nothing came of it. Then Tivo sued Comcast so that probably ended whatever cooperation they had at the time. That law suit was recently settled, but it's probably too late.

I think the best you can hope for is for Comcast to make an app available for Tivo, like they do for Roku and Samsung, but even that is likely a long shot considering how few Tivo users there are.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

morac said:


> It's unlikely.


Unless TiVo agrees to pay Comcast a *lot* of money to do the development and likely reduces the licensing fees they just agreed to. Which seems highly unlikely, as TiVo's priorities are no longer the historical classic DVR (if you visit their lobby, the large screens promote their MSO consumer intelligence platform, not the consumer TiVo ("he's dead, Jim")) The best way to make TiVo understand your requirements is to cancel your TiVo subscription, along with a few million of your social media friends, and when asked why, explain that they did not offier a Comcast IPTV app.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> Unless TiVo agrees to pay Comcast a *lot* of money to do the development and likely reduces the licensing fees they just agreed to. Which seems highly unlikely, as TiVo's priorities are no longer the historical classic DVR (if you visit their lobby, the large screens promote their MSO consumer intelligence platform, not the consumer TiVo ("he's dead, Jim")) The best way to make TiVo understand your requirements is to cancel your TiVo subscription, along with a few million of your social media friends, and when asked why, explain that they did not offier a Comcast IPTV app.


I don't think that would even help. Their focus now is the stream device.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yep and also given that iPTV can be supported on just the tvs themselves without the need for additional equipment, ... there is no reason for anyone to make it work on a Tivo. 

And I have to imagine there is zero interest in letting Tivo users locally record IP streams either. No one offers that capability.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> And I have to imagine there is zero interest in letting Tivo users locally record IP streams either. No one offers that capability.


I thought Netflix added download capability a while back (not available on TiVo, of course).

This is a "feature" of streaming that I really detest. I subscribe so that I can access the data, and I want to have it my way, not with their user interface imposed on me. I used to subscribe to Web channels on my TiVo until they removed the capability. I would think that disabled code could be adapted to doing IPTV from Comcast, but I agree it is unlikely to ever happen.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

snerd said:


> I thought Netflix added download capability a while back (not available on TiVo, of course).


A number of services (Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, Xfinity Stream, etc.) typically allow one to download selected, and typically a limited number of, movies/episodes for offline viewing, of which the download expires after some period of time (unless renewed). This addressed the "I want entertainment while on the train, plane, or automobile" problem, where WiFi (and/or mobile data plans) were not available or costly.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

snerd said:


> I thought Netflix added download capability a while back (not available on TiVo, of course).
> 
> This is a "feature" of streaming that I really detest. I subscribe so that I can access the data, and I want to have it my way, not with their user interface imposed on me. I used to subscribe to Web channels on my TiVo until they removed the capability. I would think that disabled code could be adapted to doing IPTV from Comcast, but I agree it is unlikely to ever happen.


yep downloads are aimed at offline use for reasons above not archiving. Different from recordings.

But downloads are a way to give people more access to their subscription.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> Yep and also given that iPTV can be supported on just the tvs themselves without the need for additional equipment, ... there is no reason for anyone to make it work on a Tivo.
> 
> And I have to imagine there is zero interest in letting Tivo users locally record IP streams either. No one offers that capability.


How does one access IPTV on their TV's? Apps from the cable providers? I don't think I've ever even looked at the apps available on my Samsung TV.

Recording from IPTV would be awesome. Without it, we're forced to watch the commercials (or at least let them play in the background while we do other things). I'm sure the cable companies want it that way since they can increase their ad revenue by saying people can't skip commercials.

On another note, the IPTV boxes that Comcast/Xfinity provide have ethernet ports... If I have my cable modem connected to my own router and do not use Xfinity's router, can I still use their IPTV boxes connected to my own LAN (maybe with a VLAN for its own network)? My parents' have the IPTV boxes and they connect wirelessly to their Comcast-rented router. They have ethernet ports, but I've never messed with them.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

southerndoc said:


> How does one access IPTV on their TV's? Apps from the cable providers? I don't think I've ever even looked at the apps available on my Samsung TV.
> 
> Recording from IPTV would be awesome. Without it, we're forced to watch the commercials (or at least let them play in the background while we do other things). I'm sure the cable companies want it that way since they can increase their ad revenue by saying people can't skip commercials.
> 
> On another note, the IPTV boxes that Comcast/Xfinity provide have ethernet ports... If I have my cable modem connected to my own router and do not use Xfinity's router, can I still use their IPTV boxes connected to my own LAN (maybe with a VLAN for its own network)? My parents' have the IPTV boxes and they connect wirelessly to their Comcast-rented router. They have ethernet ports, but I've never messed with them.


cloud dvrs exist for most if not all these services. and yeah you watch via an app on the smart tv. not sure what you're asking in the last paragraph


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> cloud dvrs exist for most if not all these services. and yeah you watch via an app on the smart tv. not sure what you're asking in the last paragraph


Sorry, running on fumes here while at work. :O

I'm basically asking does the network connection have to come from the Xfinity router or can you hook up their IPTV to any router/VLAN? Not sure if there is some sort of authentication that occurs between the IPTV device and the Xfinity-leased router in order for IPTV to work.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

This media/DVR box has a patented system that can record streaming video. It's basically a TiVo on steroids.

Home | Modulus Media System


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DigitalDawn said:


> This media/DVR box has a patented system that can record streaming video. It's basically a TiVo on steroids.
> 
> Home | Modulus Media System


Looks pretty cool, if you have an extra $7K burning a hole in your pocket...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

southerndoc said:


> I'm basically asking does the network connection have to come from the Xfinity router or can you hook up their IPTV to any router/VLAN? Not sure if there is some sort of authentication that occurs between the IPTV device and the Xfinity-leased router in order for IPTV to work.


You are free to substitute your own modem/router for Xfinity's rental gateway. The only significant functional difference I am aware of is that you will not have access to Comcast's proprietary xFi user interface and its features that is included with most of the current gateways.

ETA: Comcast has just rebranded the app as "Xfinity app." But they are keeping for now the designation "xFi gateway," which is the designation for those gateways with which the app is compatible.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> And I have to imagine there is zero interest in letting Tivo users locally record IP streams either. No one offers that capability.





southerndoc said:


> Recording from IPTV would be awesome.


All or most of those channels are likely available via TV Everywhere, and Channels DVR can use your cableco login credentials to view and record channels that offer a web stream option. It's very much still in beta, but many Channels users swear by it. Details: Channels - TV Everywhere Each provider has a dedicated thread on the support forum: Channels Community


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> All or most of those channels are likely available via TV Everywhere, and Channels DVR can use your cableco login credentials to view and record channels that offer a web stream option. It's very much still in beta, but many Channels users swear by it. Details: Channels - TV Everywhere Each provider has a dedicated thread on the support forum: Channels Community


yeah i have some awareness of them. never tried it though. I just never had interest in or reason to record locally when I had YTTV. And always struck me as a work in progress type of thing and that wasn't for me either.

And part of the beauty of a YTTV was the simplicity of it all. No other equipment needed. Total lack of maintenance. I wouldn't want to go back if I got a cable service again.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> yeah i have some awareness of them. never tried it though. I just never had interest in or reason to record locally when I had YTTV. And always struck me as a work in progress type of thing and that wasn't for me either.
> 
> And part of the beauty of a YTTV was the simplicity of it all. No other equipment needed. Total lack of maintenance. I wouldn't want to go back if I got a cable service again.


Cloud DVR or DIY DVR, any TiVo alternative requires compromises or at least the acceptance of change. But someday we're all going to have to pick one or the other, because the TiVo company we know is gone. Just sayin'.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Cloud DVR or DIY DVR, any TiVo alternative requires compromises or at least the acceptance of change. But someday we're all going to have to pick one or the other, because the TiVo company we know is gone. Just sayin'.


i chose door #3. I moved on from the dvr completely. At least for the past 8 months.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> i chose door #3. I moved on from the dvr completely. At least for the past 8 months.


Not even the YTTV cloud DVR?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Not even the YTTV cloud DVR?


Nope.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> Nope.


Impressive! Respect.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Impressive! Respect.


Yeah I've been told my mouse clicking and ordering of streaming services is beyond reproach. You aren't the first one to mention it.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I generally only watch shows from dvr other than sports and news. When I do watch a show live it seems to take forever to get through ads - let alone having to remember to mute and un-mute


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> All or most of those channels are likely available via TV Everywhere, and Channels DVR can use your cableco login credentials to view and record channels that offer a web stream option. It's very much still in beta, but many Channels users swear by it. Details: Channels - TV Everywhere Each provider has a dedicated thread on the support forum: Channels Community


How have I not heard about this before? I just signed up and really like the interface. They also offer automatic commercial skipping. Can use my AppleTV or Firestick devices (eliminating need for the TiVo Minis), can access local TV, etc. I have a Synology RS815+ with a 64TB array so I have a lot of space I can record shows on. I think I found a new TiVo alternative!!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

This brings about a question: if Channels can download TV from Xfinity's stream website/app, why can TiVo not integrate similar functionality in its DVR's?


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

southerndoc said:


> This brings about a question: if Channels can download TV from Xfinity's stream website/app, why can TiVo not integrate similar functionality in its DVR's?


In theory they could look into it (however it is TVE, which are 3rd party channel services, not the Xfinity Stream app). However, there are a couple of known complexities. For TiVo, since (before the advent of IPTV only channels, although few TVE channels are currently in that group), TiVo already allowed access to those channels, there was no market reasons to even consider it. Secondly, to access TVE channels, you have to license some tech from Adobe. Channels has been threading a licensing needle by running a Chrome browser to access the channels and then extracting the stream for recording rather than licensing the tech, but even if TiVo believed that needle was legal (and remember, TiVo lives and dies on IP, so they would have to be very very sure), running Chrome may not be viable on all hardware (maybe the Edge, possibly the Bolt, unlikely anything else). And then there are the TVE channels, whose ToS are not always consistent with recording (they expect you to watch their services directly from them), so there are perhaps additional IP issues. I suspect there is no way that the ROI is positive on a platform that has moved to the maintenance mode rather than new feature development, but only TiVo would know for sure. Perhaps you should ask them directly for a new app.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

southerndoc said:


> This brings about a question: if Channels can download TV from Xfinity's stream website/app, why can TiVo not integrate similar functionality in its DVR's?


How's the picture quality on TVE?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

DigitalDawn said:


> How's the picture quality on TVE?


Better than my TiVo actually. Had an issue where streaming to computer had an occasional pause every 30 seconds or so. Investigating. I have a 10G ethernet network in my house so that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

DigitalDawn said:


> How's the picture quality on TVE?


Depends partly on your TV and sound system, and partly on how picky you are, lol. I can get a little obsessed with this, but I rank the TVE picture below cable, and cable below the best OTA (over-the-air). The differences are small though, and some may not even see them. It's easier to compare the sound: TVE is stereo only, while cable and OTA offer up to 5.1 surround.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> How's the picture quality on TVE?


I used the NBC app on my Roku with TVE from my cable company. I thought the PQ was poor, like SD poor, and the audio was PCM 2ch like most streaming services.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I used the NBC app on my Roku with TVE from my cable company. I thought the PQ was poor, like SD poor, and the audio was PCM 2ch like most streaming services.


I think it varies greatly on the app. Some apps look poor and others look good.

Comcast's resolution maxes out at 720p though, while some apps are 1080p. Those apps look significantly better than Comcast on my Tivo. If not for the stereo sound, I'd use apps almost exclusively.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Channels isn't gathering all of my Xfinity channels. Not sure if some channels can't be streamed (local ABC station, CNN, etc.).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

southerndoc said:


> Channels isn't gathering all of my Xfinity channels. Not sure if some channels can't be streamed (local ABC station, CNN, etc.).


CNN ought to be there. See Channels Community | Provider - Xfinity.

Elsewhere the devs have posted that ABC works if your local station is owned directly be ABC or Hearst. Check abc.go.com/watch-live to see if your local ABC station is available.

For more discussion of locals see Channels Community | Local Networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX). This used to be "experimental" option, but I think it's available by default now. (PBS channels seem to be working too, but it depends where you are.)


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> CNN ought to be there. See Channels Community | Provider - Xfinity.
> 
> Elsewhere the devs have posted that ABC works if your local station is owned directly be ABC or Hearst. Check abc.go.com/watch-live to see if your local ABC station is available.
> 
> For more discussion of locals see Channels Community | Local Networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX). This used to be "experimental" option, but I think it's available by default now. (PBS channels seem to be working too, but it depends where you are.)


Thanks for that. That brought up CNN. CBS isn't showing up. Maybe I was confused when I said ABC, or maybe ABC is showing and CBS isn't now. I have CBS All Access though. Haven't looked to see if I can link it to Channels. Fox is now showing up.

I much prefer the interface, ability to view on AppleTV, etc. I think I like this better than TiVo if I can get all channels (no pun intended). Will have to continue using it to see if it's as good as TiVo. Coming from TiVo since the beginning of TiVo being around, this is a major change for me.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

southerndoc said:


> Thanks for that. That brought up CNN. CBS isn't showing up. Maybe I was confused when I said ABC, or maybe ABC is showing and CBS isn't now. I have CBS All Access though. Haven't looked to see if I can link it to Channels. Fox is now showing up.
> 
> I much prefer the interface, ability to view on AppleTV, etc. I think I like this better than TiVo if I can get all channels (no pun intended). Will have to continue using it to see if it's as good as TiVo. Coming from TiVo since the beginning of TiVo being around, this is a major change for me.


Per the Local Networks thread I linked to, CBS is not supported: "Local CBS stations are not available through a TV Everywhere login, because CBS wants you to use CBS All Access." And CBS All Access is not a live TV service, it's a streaming/on-demand service, so it will not work with Channels DVR either.

For locals, many add an antenna and a little HD HomeRun box. Channels DVR will see the device on your network and pull in all the channels it receives for live viewing or recording.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Per the Local Networks thread I linked to, CBS is not supported: "Local CBS stations are not available through a TV Everywhere login, because CBS wants you to use CBS All Access." And CBS All Access is not a live TV service, it's a streaming/on-demand service, so it will not work with Channels DVR either.
> 
> For locals, many add an antenna and a little HD HomeRun box. Channels DVR will see the device on your network and pull in all the channels it receives for live viewing or recording.


CBS AA does give you the live local CBS feed although there may be exceptions depending on your location.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Per the Local Networks thread I linked to, CBS is not supported: "Local CBS stations are not available through a TV Everywhere login, because CBS wants you to use CBS All Access." And CBS All Access is not a live TV service, it's a streaming/on-demand service, so it will not work with Channels DVR either.
> 
> For locals, many add an antenna and a little HD HomeRun box. Channels DVR will see the device on your network and pull in all the channels it receives for live viewing or recording.


I was able to get CBS through Locast (required a subscription).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> CBS AA does give you the live local CBS feed although there may be exceptions depending on your location.


Good point but for some reason that doesn't work with Channels DVR. Good news that @southerndoc has found a way; too bad that required a Locast subscription though.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

DigitalDawn said:


> How's the picture quality on TVE?


TVE through Channels worked well except for two very bad things I found in my evaluation month. Many sports channels on TVE aren't 60 frames per second so fast motion and panning shots (NBA, for example) looked choppy. And twice I had to "rescan" for TVE channels which I only noticed when programs weren't being recorded.

I think the Channels DVR software is great. But it would be nice if it had a notification in the app that it couldn't record due to a lost channel.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I correct in thinking that TVE and Channels doesn't really help me with slow/marginal internet connections? 

What I want is to be able to download a program in a higher resolution than my internet bandwidth supports in real-time. My noob understanding of Channels is that Channels acts somewhat like a browser so it still negotiates with the server for a bit-rate that my internet connection can support.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

oscarfish said:


> Am I correct in thinking that TVE and Channels doesn't really help me with slow/marginal internet connections?
> 
> What I want is to be able to download a program in a higher resolution than my internet bandwidth supports in real-time. My noob understanding of Channels is that Channels acts somewhat like a browser so it still negotiates with the server for a bit-rate that my internet connection can support.


Channels doesn't help with bandwidth; it just accesses whatever video you can get via TVE (or cable, or OTA). But TVE is no more demanding than Netflix, Prime, etc. Can you stream those?

I suggest you test TVE alone, without Channels, just to see if it streams OK over your Internet connection. Use your cable provider's app (like the Xfinity Stream app) or their website.

But aside from bandwidth, there's also the total monthly data usage. If your provider has a cap on how much you can use before they start charging you, then you don't want to be a big TVE watcher.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 6+Mbps DSL. It is usually pretty reliable. I can actually stream fine, most of the time. The picture is "good enough", for me, but I can see that it's not as good as Comcast was on my Roamio 5 years ago.

When I look at the bandwith stats from my router, it seems like it's mostly using between 1 and 2 Mbps. That is streaming from Amazon via either T4KS or a Roku. I'm disappointed that it can't utilize more of my available bandwidth. I'm curious how much more I'd need for the stream to upgrade. 7Mbps? 8Mbps? .... This is a subject I've been meaning to research, but I've been too lazy so far.

What I was hoping for was a way to stream higher resolution video, just not in realtime. The Amazon app on my phone, tablet and Windows 10 all allow downloading higher resolution video for later viewing. But using my T4KS, the Amazon app only supports streaming. If I could store a few programs locally, I'd be set.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

@oscarfish TVE and IPTV (which was the topic of this thread, lol) is just cable TV content: a lot of it is SD, much of the HD is 720p, and at best it is 1080i. Good Netflix and Prime Video content is 1080p, which looks a lot better, and the best is 4K. You can download a lot of TVE content for offline viewing via provider apps like Xfinity Stream, or you can record live TVE streams for commercial-skipping viewing with Channels DVR, but the resolution will not change.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I noticed today that Comcast added a Fire TV (beta) app to the Roku and Samsung TV apps. I think the day of switching to IPTV is getting closer.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

morac said:


> I noticed today that Comcast added a Fire TV (beta) app to the Roku and Samsung TV apps. I think the day of switching to IPTV is getting closer.


Yes, the Xfinity Stream app has been available for a while now on Amazon FireTV devices.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Yes, the Xfinity Stream app has been available for a while now on Amazon FireTV devices.


It looks like it was just added 4 days ago.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder why Comcast doesn't have an app for Apple TV?


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Is there a list of IPTV for Comcast South Jersey? My Bolt gets Cooking channel in SD, but I no longer can tune the HD version (1485). I haven't had any signal problems or outages. I can tune it on my phone in the Xfinity Stream app, if that helps...


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

squiredogs said:


> Is there a list of IPTV for Comcast South Jersey? My Bolt gets Cooking channel in SD, but I no longer can tune the HD version (1485). I haven't had any signal problems or outages. I can tune it on my phone in the Xfinity Stream app, if that helps...


The Cooking Channel is almost certainly in IPTV only. I believe someone has said it is possible to go into an actual Comcast store and obtain a Channel list that has the IPTV channels marked (likely in some small mark that no one can see without a magnifier, but it has been stated it is on there). And all the channels >= 3000 are IPTV only. The next option is to have been paying careful attention to the bills one receives in the section about additional updates (the section that mentions channel adds/deletions/changes) and Comcast talking about either IPTV explicitly, or "compatible equipment required" (which has been the code for IPTV in the past), but one may need to go back many months (well over a year at this point) to read all those notices and keep your own list. And lastly if one has a separate OCUR device one can look at the VCT mapping and see what channels are actually defined in the mapping, as those that are not in that table but in your channel list are highly likely to be in IPTV (ideally TiVo would update their systems to identify such situations, but I suspect it is not in TiVo's interest to point out that their offering is slowly, but surely, becoming less complete).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

CommunityMember said:


> The Cooking Channel is almost certainly in IPTV only. I believe someone has said *it is possible to go into an actual Comcast store and obtain a Channel list that has the IPTV channels marked (likely in some small mark that no one can see without a magnifier, but it has been stated it is on there).* And all the channels >= 3000 are IPTV only. The next option is to have been paying careful attention to the bills one receives in the section about additional updates (the section that mentions channel adds/deletions/changes) and Comcast talking about either IPTV explicitly, or "compatible equipment required" (which has been the code for IPTV in the past), but one may need to go back many months (well over a year at this point) to read all those notices and keep your own list. And lastly if one has a separate OCUR device one can look at the VCT mapping and see what channels are actually defined in the mapping, as those that are not in that table but in your channel list are highly likely to be in IPTV (ideally TiVo would update their systems to identify such situations, but I suspect it is not in TiVo's interest to point out that their offering is slowly, but surely, becoming less complete).


That is exactly correct.

But you don't need to go to the Comcast Store in order to get the channel listing for your area; if you call up a CSR they will mail you a copy of the printed document (unfortunately, I do not know of any way to access the up-to-date, area-specific .pdf document on-line).

The listing should have footnotes to identify those IPTV-only channels, as shown below (SD and HD versions, respectively):

_1Requires designated Xfinity TV service and X1 TV Box or compatible customer owned device.
2Requires designated Xfinity TV service and X1 TV Box or compatible customer owned device. Requires HD Technology Fee._


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

squiredogs said:


> Is there a list of IPTV for Comcast South Jersey? My Bolt gets Cooking channel in SD, but I no longer can tune the HD version (1485). I haven't had any signal problems or outages. I can tune it on my phone in the Xfinity Stream app, if that helps...


Download the PDF versions of your recent bills, and look for a section of very tiny fine print called "Additional Information" on each. There you may find a different paragraph each time, announcing a different group of channels scheduled to go IP the following month. In very very tiny text.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Download the PDF versions of your recent bills, and look for a section of very tiny fine print called "Additional Information" on each. There you may find a different paragraph each time, announcing a different group of channels scheduled to go IP the following month. In very very tiny text.


thank you. I was wondering why I lost CSPAN-2 and I didn't notice the fine print about this change.


----------



## eaadams (Apr 25, 2000)

There it is


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

javabird said:


> thank you. I was wondering why I lost CSPAN-2 and I didn't notice the fine print about this change.





eaadams said:


> There it is
> 
> View attachment 56433


All those channels are still in the Xfinity Stream app though, for Fire TV, Roku, Android, and iOS, and probably in the equivalent streaming app from other cable providers too. And since they're available that way, another alternative to switching from TiVo to X1 would be switching from TiVo to Channels DVR, which offers live viewing and recording of most Xfinity channels you can access over the web.

Channels would use your cable login to authenticate. This would require installing Channels on an NAS or other small server, and using client apps for Apple TV, Fire TV, Android, or iOS. Channels is $8/mo or $80/year, and I currently run Channels and TiVo in parallel here but this is our last TiVo.

Channels - TV Everywhere
Provider - Xfinity


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

javabird said:


> thank you. I was wondering why I lost CSPAN-2 and I didn't notice the fine print about this change.


You haven't totally lost it (thru your Tivo)...you can still watch it on it's SD legacy 2 or 3 digit channel...


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> All those channels are still in the Xfinity Stream app though, for Fire TV, Android and iOS, and probably in the equivalent streaming app from other cable providers too. And since they're available that way, another alternative to switching from TiVo to X1 would be switching from TiVo to Channels DVR, which offers live viewing and recording of most Xfinity channels you can access over the web.
> 
> Channels would use your cable login to authenticate. This would require installing Channels on an NAS or other small server, and using client apps for Apple TV, Fire TV, Android, or iOS. Channels is $8/mo or $80/year, and I currently run Channels and TiVo in parallel here but this is our last TiVo.
> 
> ...


Ah, good point. I keep forgetting about the Xfinity app. (I have it on my Roku but hardly ever use it - I find the AppleTV is just so much more convenient. If I had an Xfinity app on my AppleTV I guess I might give up my Tivo).


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

dishrich said:


> You haven't totally lost it (thru your Tivo)...you can still watch it on it's SD legacy 2 or 3 digit channel...


True, it seems I still have it on the SD channel. Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

javabird said:


> Ah, good point. I keep forgetting about the Xfinity app. (I have it on my Roku but hardly ever use it - I find the AppleTV is just so much more convenient. If I had an Xfinity app on my AppleTV I guess I might give up my Tivo).


Didn't know there is also a beta Xfinity Stream app for Roku! Just edited my post to include that for the permanent record. For CSPAN all most of us really need is a live stream, and sad to say but Xfinity is quickly taking advantage of the FCC's recent CableCARD decision to push TiVo out of the picture by putting so many channels on IPTV. I'm glad Channels DVR has a way around that for now.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

But these are all niche channels of course. When they start moving to the bigger ones I'll get concerned.


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

They tried to tell me RedZone was only available on x1. Not true.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I'll mess around with those PDF statements.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

The PDF with the fine print changes did the trick, thanks. And it did go way back almost a year... I guess I didn't really need those channels if I didn't notice before now.


----------



## noic (Nov 15, 2002)

I live in Canton Michigan which is the Detroit area. I have two TiVo's with Xfinity/Comcast cable cards. Within the past month I noticed that certain channels (specifically; 1115-NEWSMXHD, 1117-BBCW-NA, 1118-I24HD, 1129-CSPAN-2, 1130-CSPAN-3, 1426-TVLAND-E, 1429-REELZ, 1440-SUN-E, 1462-OVATION, 1627-ASPIRE, 1655-INSP-E, 1702-NICTR-E, 1727-NTOON-E, 1740-TEENCH-E) were not coming in. I could, however, receive the information on a lower number and I could receive them on the TV connected to the Comcast cable box. Granted, I only watch a couple of these channels, but my concern is that eventually a lot more channels will become unavailable. Comcast is one of the biggest, if not "the" biggest cable provider, but their phone support is poor, at best. The agents had no clue how to help me. Nor did TiVo support agents. Finally I spoke to a TiVo agent, who could not help, but did suggest that the issue is with Comcast. Calling Comcast back provided very little help until I got an agent that took extensive time to file my complaint and suggested that I would get a call back to have a tech come out. Instead I got a call from one of their Cable Card tier 2 techs who was very aware of the issue and explained it as stated in this post. Comcast is going to IPTV and further stated that TiVo hasn't caught up yet. This post suggests that they may not ever come up with a solution. I fully understand that technology continually improves, but I think it is unfair that these two entities cannot resolve the issue. I paid for lifetime memberships and to me, that means, lifetime usage, par with the cable providers. Hopefully a resolution will arise in the near future.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

I have Comcast in Albuquerque, NM and use one of their X1 boxes and a TiVo Bolt. I saw that Newsmax was on the X1 box but not TiVo. The TiVo guide didn't even show the channel, I think is was 1115. I summited the online form to the TiVo's Channel Lineup Department to have 1115 added. They did respond and eventually the channel showed up in my TiVo guide but I couldn't tune the station. After doing some research I learned about the IPTV issue. Strange that TiVo added the channel to my lineup even though it's IPTV and wouldn't work.

Here's the link to that form in case you ever need it.
Tivo Customer Support Community

I tried to pull up my support case numbers to give more information here but the website wasn't responding to show me my cases.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

noic said:


> This post suggests that they may not ever come up with a solution.


As discussed, there was a time it might have been possible (if a number of actions were, and others were not, taken), but that ship has sailed.


> I paid for lifetime memberships and to me, that means, lifetime usage, par with the cable providers.


You could always ask for your money back from TiVo since they no longer provide what you thought you purchased.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

vbphil said:


> Strange that TiVo added the channel to my lineup even though it's IPTV and wouldn't work.


There are sometimes market specific things going on. While Comcast is introducing most new channels in IPTV only, and moving what are considered low viewership channels to IPTV only, there are some channels, in some markets, that are being added or maintained in linear QAM, but in IPTV-only in other markets. A couple of the college sports groups are linear QAM in their local market (to save bandwidth when everyone watches (because it is the local team)) and IPTV in other markets since they have lower viewership in those out-of-market locations. There are also a couple of very special markets that are so constrained they still primarily use linear QAM (and often their top HSI tier is more like blast). When you asked for the channel to be added TiVo probably presumed you were in one of those special markets where the channel, for whatever Comcast reason applied, was in linear QAM.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I noticed ShopHQ's HD channel is IP-only now. SD is still QAM. However, I don't recall if the HD version even existed in QAM.

Looking at Shop hq | Xfinity Community Forum


> When it did work, 834 was standard def even though all the channels around it are HD.


Given the above, I don't think ShopHQ ever had an HD QAM channel. If anything, they're adding an HD IP channel, but not removing anything as the SD channel still exists, but only a different channel number. (Why does Comcast have multiple mappings for the same channel? I mean like two numbers below the 1000 channels.)


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

TKnight206 said:


> I noticed ShopHQ's HD channel is IP-only now. SD is still QAM. However, I don't recall if the HD version even existed in QAM.


It didn't


> Given the above, I don't think ShopHQ ever had an HD QAM channel. If anything, they're adding an HD IP channel, but not removing anything as the SD channel still exists, but only a different channel number.


Correct, just like they have been doing with pretty much ALL of the recent HD IP-only additions, as already explained


> (Why does Comcast have multiple mappings for the same channel? I mean like two numbers below the 1000 channels.)


If you're talking about the shopping channels, probably because they're paying to have them in multiple locations, just like on both satellite & other cable providers do. It's just multiple mappings of the SAME channel, so it takes up NO additional bandwidth...


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

I've lost the HD versions of some channels, but still get the SD channels. Is that due to the switch to IPTV? The HD channels I've noticed missing are TVLand, AHC, REELZ, Logo, SundanceTV, FLIX, FXM, Screen


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

I have noticed some HD channels are missing, but the SD versions are still there. Is this due to the switch to IPTV? The missing HD channels are TVLand, AHC, REELZ, Logo, SundanceTV, FLIX, FXM, & the ScreenPIX channels. I'm in the Phila area.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

kflinch said:


> I've lost the HD versions of some channels, but still get the SD channels. Is that due to the switch to IPTV? The HD channels I've noticed missing are TVLand, AHC, REELZ, Logo, SundanceTV, FLIX, FXM, Screen


As already discussed umpteen times, unless you're system is a (very) rarity, you most likely never had the HD versions of those channels before. I assume you're talking about these channels in their 1xxx channel range??? If so, you were (probably) actually previously watching duplicate SD/QAM feeds of those channel numbers, which DO work with Tivo's/CC's/QAM boxes. Then when Comcast recently *added* HD feeds of these channels, they switched all those channels in the 1xxx range, to HD/IP feeds, which then render them unavailable to non-IP capable equipment.

Here's a detailed explanation of how the 1xxx channels actually work on Comcast & their relation to (HD) channels being added in HD/IP-only:
Xfinity dropping linear HD channels?


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

dishrich said:


> As already discussed umpteen times, unless you're system is a (very) rarity, you most likely never had the HD versions of those channels before. I assume you're talking about these channels in their 1xxx channel range??? If so, you were (probably) actually previously watching duplicate SD/QAM feeds of those channel numbers, which DO work with Tivo's/CC's/QAM boxes. Then when Comcast recently *added* HD feeds of these channels, they switched all those channels in the 1xxx range, to HD/IP feeds, which then render them unavailable to non-IP capable equipment.
> 
> Here's a detailed explanation of how the 1xxx channels actually work on Comcast & their relation to (HD) channels being added in HD/IP-only:
> Xfinity dropping linear HD channels?


They were HD. They looked like HD and info button showed 720p. But thanks for the info.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

kflinch said:


> They were HD. They looked like HD and info button showed 720p.


Then as I prefaced when I said "unless you're system is a (very) rarity" - it appears then that your (rare) system did, in fact, *switch* those HD QAM feeds to IP-only. Have you looked carefully at your recent bills, to see if they added notices re: these channels moving to IP-only?
Understand the vast majority of Comcast systems, never had them in HD QAM...so they probably decided to not have your system be an exception any longer. Also understand as time goes on, eventually most likely ALL systems will be switching (HD) QAM channels to IP-only, as it saves bandwidth for the whole system.
Our system is one of some of their systems, that still have channels like Cooking, DIY & C-SPAN1 in HD QAM, while others here have reported their systems have switched them to IP-only...I'm afraid this WILL eventually happen here in the not-too-distant future...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

In my area there are a number of channels I can only get in SD. That made it all the more annoying when TiVo made a lineup change that added a bunch of channels up above 2000 which I don’t get (and aren’t even listed in my lineup) and dropped most of the SD channels. 

They eventually put the SD channels back, but left a ton of phantom channels in the lineup. I have no idea why TiVo made that change.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

kflinch said:


> I've lost the HD versions of some channels, but still get the SD channels. Is that due to the switch to IPTV? The HD channels I've noticed missing are TVLand, AHC, REELZ, Logo, SundanceTV, FLIX, FXM, Screen


We've never had HD versions of any of those.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

ITGrouch said:


> I am a Comcast customer and I was having issues with being able to receive some channels on my TiVo DVRs but was able to receive them on my XG2 cable box. I contacted support via @ComcastCares PM on Twitter. The agent there tried several things that didn't work so they escalated the issue to tier-2 CableCARD support.
> 
> I received a call today (11-22) from a tier-2 CableCARD support agent. The reason I couldn't receive the channels on the TiVos is because Comcast is moving some channels to IPTV and I would have to use their X1 cable box or stream device, stream via the Xfinity stream app, or online via the web. I asked if he could email me a list of the channels that, so far, have been moved to IPTV. He emailed me the list. I also asked him about CableCARD and TiVo support moving forward and he said that part of the court settlement between Comcast and TiVo was supporting TiVo and CableCARDS until 2031. I am hoping that Comcast CableCARD users will receive formal notification regarding the TiVo support and Comcast moving channels to IPTV.
> 
> ...


Looks like the same list of TVE Channels.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, many of those channels are still on QAM here, so I'm curious how all of these have been 'moved' to IP. Replicated is more like it, at least for all the older channels. New ones have been IP only for a while now.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Per my earlier post, it appears Disney forced Comcast to add ACCN in QAM, in BOTH SD & HD in at least some, if not most markets:
ACCN added on Comcast systems in QAM

Today Comcast added FM HD on MCLU 1638 (only) & Fuse HD on MCLU 1414 (only) in HD IP-only; note while Fuse is in Dig Preferred tiers, FM requires the S&E add-on package (same one where TCM & CMT got banished to on most systems...  )


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I just had CourtTV disappear from my channel lineup and a different channel has replaced it (Grit) under the same channel number. Didn't get any notice in my bill that it was moving to a different channel. 
I tried contacting Comcast Support chat but kept getting automated responses and couldn’t connect to a real agent, so I gave up. I guess I’ll just use the CourtTV app on my Apple TV.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

javabird said:


> I just had CourtTV disappear from my channel lineup and a different channel has replaced it (Grit) under the same channel number. Didn't get any notice in my bill that it was moving to a different channel.


Has nothing to do w/Comcast; CourtTV is a local OTA subchannel, & your local FOX station switched 13.2 to Grit - Comcast is just passing on that same subchannel they are being given. (according to Wiki, this actually happened back in March 2021)
It appears CourtTV is now broadcast OTA on KWPX 33.2; have you looked around your Comcast lineup to see if it "moved" to another Comcast channel?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Has nothing to do w/Comcast; CourtTV is a local OTA subchannel, & your local FOX station switched 13.2 to Grit - Comcast is just passing on that same subchannel they are being given. (according to Wiki, this actually happened back in March 2021)
> It appears CourtTV is now broadcast OTA on KWPX 33.2; have you looked around your Comcast lineup to see if it "moved" to another Comcast channel?


Thanks, looks like it’s only OTA now in my area.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

Based upon my skimming of this thread, it seems that TiVo has no plans whatsoever to provide support, i.e., the ability to view and record, for Comcast's IPTV-based channels.

If that is correct, why should I even pay any attention to all those "$400 discount on a new TiVo" that I see all the time?

Why should i buy a new TiVo when it seems to be nearly obsolete right out of the box?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

WorldBandRadio said:


> Based upon my skimming of this thread, it seems that TiVo has no plans whatsoever to provide support, i.e., the ability to view and record, for Comcast's IPTV-based channels.
> 
> If that is correct, why should I even pay any attention to all those "$400 discount on a new TiVo" that I see all the time?
> 
> Why should i buy a new TiVo when it seems to be nearly obsolete right out of the box?


I recommend you ignore their increasingly desperate discount offers, and instead begin looking at alternatives. Many of us have moved on to something like Channels DVR, or to online live TV and cloud DVRs, or some combination thereof. 

I've still got a Roamio serving v2 Minis, and there are a few TiVo features we still appreciate. But we've mostly transitioned to Channels DVR, and when the Roamio goes we're done with TiVo.


----------

